# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Más tecnologías ....más hambre

## Hector Velasquez

Pese a las promesas de la revolución verde, luego de mas de 50 años el hambre sigue creciendo en el mundo a un ritmo aterrador. Jacques Diouf, Director General de la FAO, anunció recientemente que hemos batido un triste record del que podemos avergonzarnos: la cifra estimada de personas con hambre ya ha alcanzado la cantidad de 1.000 millones.   El postulado de que los cultivos modificados genéticamente serían la solución al hambre se basó en dos supuestos: que estos cultivos producirían mas que los tradicionales y que el hambre está relacionado con la cantidad de alimento producido. Ambos son incorrectos: 
- Es un hecho científicamente demostrado que los transgénicos no producen más que las cosechas no transgénicas, incuso en muchos casos la producción es hasta un 25% menor que la de las variedades tradicionales de la región donde se introducen. 
- Y sobre la relación entre hambre y producción de alimentos, en muchos casos los países con mayores porcentajes de hambrientos son, en realidad grandes productores de alimentos, incluso mucho mas de lo necesario para su propia población. 
Para colmo de males, a esta danza de mentiras impiadosas, se ha sumado la de los agrocombustibles, que pone en competencia directa la producción de alimentos humanos, con la generación de carburantes para motores. Reduciendo drásticamente la superficie mundial de tierras destinadas al cultivo de alimentos y encareciendo el precio de los mismos. 
“La ingeniería genética es una tecnología monopolizada por un grupo pequeño de empresas y la mayor parte del mercado de semillas y agrotóxicos está controlada por tres compañías: Monsanto, Syngenta y Aventis. Éstas se comportan como dictadores de la alimentación: impiden que los agricultores ejerciten su ancestral derecho a guardar, intercambiar y reutilizar sus semillas, fuerzan a agricultores y consumidores a utilizar y consumir organismos genéticamente modificados, llevan a los tribunales incluso a quienes infringen sus patentes de manera involuntaria, socavan las bases de una agricultura social y medioambientalmente sostenible y ejercen influencia política para generar un modelo agrario en el cual los productores se sometan a sus reglas, concentrando cada vez más la riqueza en sus manos.” Según Juan-Felipe Carrasco. 
El hambre en el mundo, el padecer diario de esos mas de 1.000 millones de personas, que en su mayoría son niños, no es producto de la escasez de alimentos, sino que la principal y casi única causa es la injusta distribución de la riqueza, propia del sistema económico en que vivimos. No es que no hay alimentos, sino que estas personas no tienen dinero para comprarlos o tierra y medios para producirlos por si mismos. Sin embargo, los agrocombustibles pueden inclinar mas aun la balanza de esta peligrosa ecuación. 
El aumento en la producción de agrocombustibles tiene una relación directa con la cantidad de alimentos producidos a nivel mundial. Las tierras utilizadas para dar de comer a los motores son en su gran mayoría tierras originalmente destinadas a la alimentación humana y en menos medida obtenidas por la deforestación, que además contribuye a la reducción de los recursos naturales utilizados por los pobladores de la región para su nutrición.  Los intereses económicos en juego son gigantescos y las multinacionales del agronegocio se han encargado durante las últimas décadas de tejer una telaraña de dimensiones planetarias en beneficio de sus propias ganancias a costa del hambre de la población mundial. 
La agricultura debe volver a manos de los campesinos, debe volver a dar trabajo digno a los cientos de millones de familias que han perdido su capacidad de autosustentarse en manos de los monocultivos transgénicos. Debe volver a su tradicional comunión con la tierra, a cuidar del suelo y del agua, de la diversidad biológica y de todos los seres vivos que habitamos este increíblemente generoso planeta. 
Nos reencontramos la próxima semana, con una nueva entrega de esta publicación.  *Ricardo Natalichio* Temas similares: Los números del hambre 1° conferencia magistral de tecnologias de informacion aplicadas a la agricultura I Exhibición Internacional de Tecnologías Pecuarias EXPOPECUARIA 2011 Firma la petición para poner fin al hambre Tecnologías de Información y Comunicación (TIC) en Agricultura

----------

